# 2 Female Rats In Houston, Tx



## Markie (May 18, 2008)

I have two female rats that I have to rehome because I am going off to college. The place I am going to allows pets, but I would rather them be in a home that could spend more time with them than I think I am going to be able to. They are both really sweet and they don't bite. Daisy is a black hooded girl who likes to give kisses and Priscilla is a dumbo, brownish-colored rattie who is a bit shy. They will come with their cage, water bottle, toys, and any left over food that they have. I have an adoption fee of $10 just to make sure they aren't going to get eaten (not that I think anyone on this particular forum would do such a thing!). Thanks!

Markie


----------



## chuckNamy (May 19, 2008)

awwwwww, i wish i would have known, i just bought two.
i hope they find good homes


----------

